# Moon's Turn!



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nothing yet but within an hour I'm betting. We got GOO and a storm moving in


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck! She looks ready to pop


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, don't let her catch you telling us that!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

So currently she is a full Moon...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> So currently she is a full Moon...


Groan....

And we gave more goo and straight liquid poo too


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Boy!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Was it a single carmen?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Another boy!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Boy #3


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh wow! so many boys!!! is she done?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep. She's done. 3 boys! Wish at least one had been a girl, but everyone is good so that's what counts. Boy#1 has a lot of brown on him. Boy #2 has white spots and #3 appears black with a white star. I'll get better pics after they dry off a bit.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww!!! congrats!!!

seems to be a lot of bucks born this year......


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! Trips  Congrats!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations! Must be the the day for boys lol. We just had 2 more ...can't wait to see more pics


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nobody wanted to cooperate for pics.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And individuals


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

pretty markings! good looking boys!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

So handsome! Theyve got the prettiest markings  congratulations


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

aww so sweet- I want my one doe to have a buckling, watch her have a doeling just to frustrate me. lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Carmen ! Very handsome little boys you have there


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice looking crowd!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just a new pic of her splashy colored little guy. He sure is pretty....I keep checking and he's still a boy....darnit. :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh he really is colorful ! Nice ! I love the white splash on his nose 
i kept checking with one of Daisy's boys , hoping i was wrong and he was 
a she :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh he really is colorful ! Nice ! I love the white splash on his nose
> i kept checking with one of Daisy's boys , hoping i was wrong and he was
> a she :laugh:


:ROFL: Oh, thank goodness! I thought I was the only one to do that! Ha! I wish her sundgau and this little guy were girls....so bad! On the other hand, if I'm moving towards a registered herd, these won't get me there so I guess it's a good thing they ARE boys.


----------

